# New tank stocking without overstocking?



## appleton71 (Nov 30, 2016)

I just got rid of my saltwater setup so I could switch to freshwater and I've been going back and forth in my head what to set up: a planted tank, African cichlids or just a couple of Oscars. I like the look of African cichlids but I don't care for aggressive fish and I don't like the look of an overstocked tank. Are there any cichlids that will live peacefully together in a lightly stocked 125 gallon (72" x 18" x 24") tank? I'm thinking maybe 10 to 12 fish.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## whalebite (Jan 11, 2017)

If you did some West African species, you could have both a planted and African cichlid tank, in a 125, I could se 10 or so, but they are generally small, so I would maybe add a nice school of congo tetras and a couple synos
Some of the Tanganyikan fish are pretty mild, but I would ask someone who has kept them what they think.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

There are a number of species that could help you create the type of aquarium that you are looking for.

All cichlids have some levels of aggression, but if you stick to a couple of types, and a number of dither fish, you should be able to accomplish what it is you are looking for.

A pair of Stetocranus casuarisu (Buffalo Head) and a pair or small group of a Pelvicachromis type, pulcher (kribensis), taeniatus would do it for you.

Add in a dozen to 15 Congo Tetras, and 6-8 Synodontis nigriventris (Upside Down Cat).


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

There are a number of other interesting West Africans that could work for you, but I'm not sure of their availability in your area. Nannochromis, Anomalochromis thomasi

If you are willing to buy off of Aquabid, and there is no reason you shouldn't, there are some more interesting options available to you. Take a look and see if anything interests you.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Fogelhund said:


> A pair of Stetocranus casuarisu (Buffalo Head)
> 
> Add in a dozen to 15 Congo Tetras, and 6-8 Synodontis nigriventris (Upside Down Cat).


I have this set up one a smaller scale, its a very active tank. 6 Congo's, 5 nigervinters and the buffalo heads. I plan on eventually adding a butterfly fish for the top.


----------

